# It's HOT out there!



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

A client sent me a pic of his VooDoo Tailwalker Lure at work. They caught one White and a Blue and missed several others. The Blue was caught off a custom VooDoo.

Pretty work by Matt and the boys on the Reel Mccoy!

Would be out there myself but I can't seem to stay outta the damn hospital. Was in two months ago for 6 days with a fractured sternum, two vertebrae, and two skull fractures. Just got out tonight from being in for 3 days with some nasty virus! Hurry up 2018!

Figured you guys would like the pics!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> AWas in two months ago for 6 days with a fractured sternum, two vertebrae, and two skull fractures.


OMG, Ummmm I have to ask, how did all this happen? glad you getting better....


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Realtor said:


> OMG, Ummmm I have to ask, how did all this happen? glad you getting better....


It happened sept 2nd, my wife and I went to a family friends party to watch the FSU Bama game. Our friends just bought this house two weeks prior on the water and wanted to celebrate it. After halftime my wife just got back from picking up our 9 month old Son. We were all out on this big brick patio in the backyard. The chair I was sitting in happened to be next to a "garden planter" (patio level) that was 16" deep and like 8 feet long. On their other side "didn't pay attention to at the time" was a 6 foot drop down to another brick walkway. Excited to see my Son as the game started back, I grabbed him and walked back to the chair. We went to sit down, him in my lap facing out. As we sat down my back left leg of the chair had slightly fell off in to the planter which caused us to fall backwards. The first and only thing I thought of was PROTECT MY SON! I wrapped both arms around him and tucked my head over his and we went for a ride! We fell 6 feet down and on to my shoulders/back breaking everything mentioned above. My Son somehow managed the whole way down without a scratch. His head hit my chest and fractured my sternum. I am convinced an Angel walked us down because first off, my Son was ok and second I'm not paralyzed or had to have brain surgery because of my brain bleed. 

Hell of a story isn't Realtor!

Unfortunately for me couldn't have happened at a worse time considering the fishing I have missed all this time and also starting my offshore trolling lure business this year, Tailwalker Lures. I am so thankful to all the clients I do have that have given Tailwalker Lures a try.

Realtor, if you know anyone who wants to buy grade A handmade trolling lures, tell them to look me up. 

https://www.facebook.com/TailWalkerLures/

Thanks!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> It happened sept 2nd, my wife and I went to a family friends party to watch the FSU Bama game. Our friends just bought this house two weeks prior on the water and wanted to celebrate it. After halftime my wife just got back from picking up our 9 month old Son. We were all out on this big brick patio in the backyard. The chair I was sitting in happened to be next to a "garden planter" (patio level) that was 16" deep and like 8 feet long. On their other side "didn't pay attention to at the time" was a 6 foot drop down to another brick walkway. Excited to see my Son as the game started back, I grabbed him and walked back to the chair. We went to sit down, him in my lap facing out. As we sat down my back left leg of the chair had slightly fell off in to the planter which caused us to fall backwards. The first and only thing I thought of was PROTECT MY SON! I wrapped both arms around him and tucked my head over his and we went for a ride! We fell 6 feet down and on to my shoulders/back breaking everything mentioned above. My Son somehow managed the whole way down without a scratch. His head hit my chest and fractured my sternum. I am convinced an Angel walked us down because first off, my Son was ok and second I'm not paralyzed or had to have brain surgery because of my brain bleed.
> 
> Hell of a story isn't Realtor!
> 
> ...


good lord, I am happy you kid didnt get hurt, thats a heck of a fall.... glad you on the mend.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing report & pics.

++ on extended thoughts and prayers as you recover; sure you'll pace yourself and keep all those fishing memories fresh as you prepare for 2018. I broke my sternum too, back in '91, deep, deep breaths to prevent pneumonia-I had to be hospitalized for it.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

DAWGONIT said:


> thanks for sharing report & pics.
> 
> ++ on extended thoughts and prayers as you recover; sure you'll pace yourself and keep all those fishing memories fresh as you prepare for 2018. I broke my sternum too, back in '91, deep, deep breaths to prevent pneumonia-I had to be hospitalized for it.


I know what you're going through Dawgonit! I feel for ya for sure. I'm stilll going through issues myself. It hurts like hell to sneeze! Doc told me I had to wear my brace till the end of December to make sure my vertebrae don't compress further. 

The accident put my construction business to a screeching halt! I thank God for such good friends and family that have helped us though this whole mess! I have been able to spend some time in the lure shop nonetheless. At least there's no heavy lifting in making lures!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a helluva story, thank God you're alive and your baby is safe.


----------

